# Scared of hands still! :/



## Emkins (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I need a little advice. Topaz is getting on well and he's just started to talk also which is good, but he's still scared of my hands which is making me wonder. He will come to my hand to eat millet, but as soon as I bring my finger towards his chest, he runs off. Whats made my think aswell is, strangely enough from today, he's allowing me to give him kisses on his beak and everytime I open the cage he comes running over to me and now he's just started bending down for me to give him scritches, but the funny thing is he allows me to do it with my nose funnily enough, but not my finger haha!! He's a strange boyo! What I've just been trying to do is start off with my nose then higher my finger up near his head then he allows me to do it that way with my finger, but as soon as I've finished and he's seen my hand he runs away again.. haha!! What can I do, I've tryed the perch but he hates that..and well its strange how he allows me to kiss him on the beak and use my nose to give him scritches but not my hand!! I'm really not bothered about having him hand tame, but it would be nice seeing as we are bonding quite a bit. 

Thanks.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would just take it slow, mabey you can sneak in your finger well scritching with your nose just watch your nose if he catches you  It is good that he will take millet from your hand


----------



## Velvokay (Feb 20, 2010)

Lmao! Same story With me except he likes scritches with my cheeks


----------



## Emkins (Feb 24, 2010)

Lmao..I know its strange isn't it!! Tried again today, now he knows that as soon as I use my nose, he watches closely what I do with my hands to make sure I don't touch him now!! LOL.. Oh well, I think the nose will do, I was just maybe thinking probably he thinks my nose is a beak!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

When I have to use the sneaky fingers technique, first I rub the bird with my nose until he's really enjoying it and not paying too much attention. Then I slowly bring my hand up to the side of my face that's furthest away from the bird and slide my finger along the side of my nose until I can scritch him without moving my face away. It's funny to watch the bird go from joy to anger when he finally figures out what you're rubbing him with, but after a few times he figures out that the finger isn't so bad after all.


----------

